# Cheap advice for new members.



## cyberpaull (Jul 9, 2012)

I hold Gabe members with Hi Integrity. But just in case. Never post a purchase in progress until you have the bike in your hands. Someone may want it more than you. Just a FYI!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Shouldn't brag until your holding it....for sure*

I'm guilty of that, I get so excited on the prospect I have to brag. Been lucky so far that no one else has wanted it to.

But beware, it's not a done deal until the acquisition is in your possession.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 9, 2012)

*I gotta agree^*

You got to have an ACE up your sleeve...and a Poker Face.

There are snakes in the grass.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 9, 2012)

*Haha*



MagicRat said:


> You got to have an ACE up your sleeve...and a Poker Face.
> 
> There are snakes in the grass.




Very well said.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats why I dont broadcast my future buys.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish there were some advice that would prevent newby's from get ripped when buying parts. It must be part of of the learning process.


----------



## snickle (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree, someone in your area might jump on it and not even post about it. Didn't that happen to a well known member here? 

The same goes for a seller. If you are selling something and someone has dibbs on it, don't pass them by and go for the last person that replied to the thread or called you on your personal phone.

Ebay buyers beware -- Sellers know the market is ripe for vintage parts so some will sell repops and use words like *Vintage* *style* *reflector!*

Yeah we need a "Buyer tips n tricks" sticky thread.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea, and nothing worse than "Vague" ads.


----------



## vontrike (Jul 11, 2012)

Years ago when getting into collecting more serious, I was told by a fellow collector that some of my bikes were worthless and he would buy them off me for a couple bucks. One was a Apple Krate with the disc brake. A 6 1/2 or 7, he gave me 35 bucks, then bragged to others how nice it was . I sold him a balloon tired bike that since I have tried to buy back due to sentimental reasons. He told a mutual friend, that I could never afford my bike back, although I had the money he was asking. I have people that I know wanting to know what Funeral home that I am buying from when picking, but have learned that I can't trust everyone. So,, thanks for the advice, I hope it saves someone some trouble. vontrike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 11, 2012)

I cant count the times i have waited while someone was trying to beat a seller down on a price that i was ready to pay on the spot.And after the seller lowered the price i just walked away with out telling the seller i was ready to pay his asking price.


----------



## snickle (Jul 12, 2012)

vontrike said:


> Years ago when getting into collecting more serious, I was told by a fellow collector that some of my bikes were worthless and he would buy them off me for a couple bucks. One was a Apple Krate with the disc brake. A 6 1/2 or 7, he gave me 35 bucks, then bragged to others how nice it was . I sold him a balloon tired bike that since I have tried to buy back due to sentimental reasons. He told a mutual friend, that I could never afford my bike back, although I had the money he was asking. I have people that I know wanting to know what Funeral home that I am buying from when picking, but have learned that I can't trust everyone. So,, thanks for the advice, I hope it saves someone some trouble. vontrike




Thats harsh bro, honestly, I would pay one of the many crack heads I know to go and rip off his whole collection... or whatever they can grab before he comes out. Then I would strip all his bikes down and part them off on thecabe. I'm dead serious too.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 12, 2012)

My fellow spaghetti bender Machiavelli advised: "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer"

Unless you like sleepin wit da fishes, capish?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 12, 2012)

*A mans word*

Bought a mid 30s Colson Flyer off Craigslist ., paid with Paypal and made arangements to pick it up a few weeks later [ it was out of state] . In the meantime a " GENTLEMAN" saw the bike in the sellers garage and asked if it was for sale, seller informed him it was sold and then the "GENTLEMAN" inquired how much it sold for and when told by the seller the amount ,he proceded to offer  more money for it .  which the seller turned down .I never met the seller face to face but i know that in his eyes and mine  a mans word is a mans word ... thank you Sal for making this work...TOM


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 13, 2012)

snickle said:


> Ebay buyers beware -- Sellers know the market is ripe for vintage parts so some will sell repops and use words like *Vintage* *style* *reflector!*
> 
> Yeah we need a "Buyer tips n tricks" sticky thread.




It's not only on eBay.


----------



## Johnny Arkansas (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great advice.  As a newbie, I really appreciate it!


----------

